# Internet connection problem



## gsslug (Sep 13, 2006)

I bought a Netgear WNCE2001 wireless adapter. I set it up to work with my wireless router and tested it with my laptop by turning off the internal wireless and using the adapter to connect to the internet. It worked fine. When I attach it to my HR-24 and go through the network setup it won't connect to the internet. 

Once the adapter is connected to the HR-24 do I need to reboot the HR-24?

What else could be the problem?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Do you have Whole Home MRV? If so, your HR24 is not using the ethernet port. You would need a DECA and PI to hook up to run of your coax runs (which would probably need to be split to accomodate this) and then hook up the wireless adapter to the DECA.

If you don't have Whole Home MRV, you might still need to reset the HR24 so that it realizes that you are using ethernet and not DECA.

- Merg


----------



## gsslug (Sep 13, 2006)

I have MRV. Are you saying that because I have MRV the ethernet port on the HR-24 can not be used? Surely there must be many others with MRV and a wireless adapter connecting their DVRs to the internet. Is there a diagram somewhere that shows how to make this connection?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

gsslug said:


> I have MRV. Are you saying that because I have MRV the ethernet port on the HR-24 can not be used? Surely there must be many others with MRV and a wireless adapter connecting their DVRs to the internet. Is there a diagram somewhere that shows how to make this connection?


Let's not mix up "MRV" and the connected home networking [DECA].
If you're using the internal DECA coax networking in the HR-24, then you can't use the ethernet port.
Connecting to the ethernet port disables the DECA.
If you want to use the DECA and have internet access, then you need to have another DECA used for this.








If you have to use a wireless hop to your network/internet, you could connect it where the DECA to router is in this image.


----------



## gsslug (Sep 13, 2006)

I just called DTV and they are going to send me a DECA at no charge. In most of the diagrams I've seen like the one below it shows a power supply for the SWiM and then a smaller power supply for the DECA that connects to the router. I asked about a power supply and the DTV guy said one was not required as it should draw it's power from the power supply that powers the other DECA I have. Is this correct?


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

gsslug said:


> I just called DTV and they are going to send me a DECA at no charge. In most of the diagrams I've seen like the one below it shows a power supply for the SWiM and then a smaller power supply for the DECA that connects to the router. I asked about a power supply and the DTV guy said one was not required as it should draw it's power from the power supply that powers the other DECA I have. Is this correct?


No...The DECA bridge for Internet connectivity will need its own power supply...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

gsslug said:


> I just called DTV and ... Is this correct?


You should take a second [or first] look at the image I posted above.


----------



## gsslug (Sep 13, 2006)

Ok. I should have been more specific. I'm connecting a wireless adapter to the DECA to make my internet connection. I guess it does make a difference when connecting to a wireless adapter vs directly to a router. According to DTV tech support I would need a power supply if connecting directly to a router but I don't need one if I'm attaching a wireless adapter to the DECA. I hope he is correct.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

gsslug said:


> Ok. I should have been more specific. I'm connecting a wireless adapter to the DECA to make my internet connection. I guess it does make a difference when connecting to a wireless adapter vs directly to a router. According to DTV tech support I would need a power supply if connecting directly to a router but I don't need one if I'm attaching a wireless adapter to the DECA. I hope he is correct.


You need a power supply.


----------



## gsslug (Sep 13, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> You should take a second [or first] look at the image I posted above.


It shows a DECA w/power adapter connecting directly to a router. My situation is I'm connecting with a wireless adapter. Everyone I spoke to at DTV (four of them) all said I need only the DECA because I'm using a wireless adapter and not connecting directly to a router.



sigma1914 said:


> You need a power supply.


Unfortunately for me you are probably right and I will spend wasted time trying to get it to work without a power supply and then call DTV wasting more time and then wait a few days while they send a power supply.

I wonder if DTV tech support uses a seniority system where the techs who have been there longer and are presumably more experienced have weekends off?


----------



## gsslug (Sep 13, 2006)

Another question. Can I use a signal splitter between the SWiM and the HR-24 so I can hookup the DECA for the wireless power adapter?

If so will any good quality splitter work or do I need a special splitter?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

gsslug said:


> Another question. Can I use a signal splitter between the SWiM and the HR-24 so I can hookup the DECA for the wireless power adapter?
> 
> If so will any good quality splitter work or do I need a special splitter?


Yes, and it should be a "green label" splitter.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

gsslug said:


> It shows a DECA w/power adapter connecting directly to a router. My situation is I'm connecting with a wireless adapter. Everyone I spoke to at DTV (four of them) all said I need only the DECA because I'm using a wireless adapter and not connecting directly to a router.


The DECA unit itself needs to be powered. When plugged into a receiver, it uses the receiver itself for power. When using it to bridge to your network, whether connecting directly to the router or wirelessly, the DECA needs to be powered, thus, you need a PI.

- Merg


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

gsslug said:


> It shows a DECA w/power adapter connecting directly to a router. My situation is I'm connecting with a wireless adapter. Everyone I spoke to at DTV (four of them) all said I need only the DECA because I'm using a wireless adapter and not connecting directly to a router.
> 
> Unfortunately for me you are probably right and I will spend wasted time trying to get it to work without a power supply and then call DTV wasting more time and then wait a few days while they send a power supply.
> 
> I wonder if DTV tech support uses a seniority system where the techs who have been there longer and are presumably more experienced have weekends off?


Ask the DTV tech you are calling how then is this DECA getting power, if has no PI and is not connected to any receiver.

Seniority is no guarantee that the person comes with a brain that thinks logically.


----------



## gsslug (Sep 13, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> Ask the DTV tech you are calling how then is this DECA getting power, if has no PI and is not connected to any receiver.


I did. He said it draws power from the PI-29 in the diagram above.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

gsslug said:


> I did. He said it draws power from the PI-29 in the diagram above.


If that's the one in you post [the drawing] "he doesn't know what he's talking about".
Look at my drawing to see how it DOES WORK.


----------



## gsslug (Sep 13, 2006)

I talked to another Tech Support guy today and he said that indeed a power supply was required but he could not order one because they only come as part of the broadband DECA and are not available separately. Then he said the broadband DECA is essentially the same as the receiver DECA except it comes with a power supply.

Solid Signal has the power supply so I will order it from them.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

gsslug said:


> I talked to another Tech Support guy today and he said that indeed a power supply was required but he could not order one because they only come as part of the broadband DECA and are not available separately. Then he said the broadband DECA is essentially the same as the receiver DECA except it comes with a power supply.
> 
> Solid Signal has the power supply so I will order it from them.


That may be the easiest way out, "but" since this should have been supplied, I'd simply "suggest" lol to them that they send me the DECA & PI for free.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

gsslug said:


> I talked to another Tech Support guy today and he said that indeed a power supply was required but he could not order one because they only come as part of the broadband DECA and are not available separately. Then he said the broadband DECA is essentially the same as the receiver DECA except it comes with a power supply.
> 
> Solid Signal has the power supply so I will order it from them.


The Broadband DECA, which is not even out yet, is the DECA and PI in one unit with just a plug and cord. The fact that they are sending you a DECA means they just need to send you a PI for the DECA. It is a separate component and does not "come with" the DECA as the PI is only needed when the DECA is used for bridging to your network.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The Merg said:


> The Broadband DECA, which is not even out yet, is the DECA and PI in one unit with just a plug and cord.
> 
> - Merg


"Actually" the yet unreleased BB DECA still comes with a "wall wart" PI and simply doesn't have the coax connector [and internal 75Ω termination]


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> "Actually" the yet unreleased BB DECA still comes with a "wall wart" PI and simply doesn't have the coax connector [and internal 75Ω termination]


Hmmm... I coulda sworn that I read that it just has a plug, so I assumed the PI aspect was built into it. But, as usual, I will defer to the master! 

- Merg


----------

